
The Great American Pyramid in Memphis - bingden
https://www.citylab.com/design/2020/01/memphis-pyramid-history-bass-pro-shop-downtown-attractions/599806/
======
chrissnell
We stayed at the hotel inside the Pyramid over New Years to watch Kansas State
take on Navy at the Liberty Bowl (American football). Honestly, it was
bizarre. I will admit that the Bass Pro Shops was done nicely and suits the
building well. The hotel, however, was just strange. The rooms (well, at
least, our room) did not have any exterior windows at all. Instead, it had a
balcony that faced...the interior of the Bass Pro Shops. It was surreal to
wake up in the morning and walk out there with my coffee and look upon a bunch
of people ogling Carhartt pants and fishing rods. The service was good but I
can’t say I’d stay there again. We were only there because the Peabody Hotel
(a true landmark) was hosting K-State’s team and contingent and sold out.

~~~
jessaustin
Having attended the Liberty Bowl in previous years, I can tell you that
Memphis has several hotels that are far crappier than the Pyramid.

------
eesmith
While irrelevant to the main topic, I'll pick at this line:

> the Pyramid was modeled, first and foremost, after a structure built by
> enslaved people, on the banks of another turbulent river

The latest understanding is that those workers were not slaves.

------
RickJWagner
A proper story about Memphis (history included) _must_ reference Elvis and Sun
Studios.

Lots of cool things to see in Memphis, but lots of ordinary bigger-city
things, too.

